# error code 0x80070035



## lenchris (Apr 10, 2014)

I have two laptops both running 
Win 7 Professional and 
Service Pack 1
I use an 'ad hoc' connection.
Both with internal wireless cards.
Both 'connected' for printer sharing.
Both using 'workgroup' 
Computer 1 named 'Len'
Computer 2 named 'Chris'
I use prepaid wireless with USB widget but not permanently connected so internet not involved in this problem. This is purely between laptops offline for copying and sharing files/folders etc.
In Network and Sharing Center both using Home network and showing joined to Homegroup.
In Advanced sharing all boxes ticked, Network discovery is on as are all items 'on' except password protect which is off.
In Windows explorer on 'LEN' laptop in left pane shows LEN and CHRIS under Network heading and in Homegroup shows CHRIS with a picture logo.
I can access Chris laptop and read/write to it.
On CHRIS laptop Windows Explorer shows under Network heading CHRIS and LEN but when I try to access LEN it cannot and the 
'error 0x80070035' message appears.
All web sites go into detail discussing routers and IP addresses but this does not apply to my case as I am using laptop to laptop side by side and do not use a router.
Would appreciate help in my specific case.

Thanks
Len Horrocks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Disable Lens firewall.
Are you logging on to both using the same account and password?


----------



## lenchris (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for quick reply.
Use Comodo Firewall and Avast antivirus.
Have turned off Comodo on both machines.
No change.
Both computers hibernate whennot in use.When resuming connected is always on but sometimes I have to disconnect and reconnect on either or both laptops to get them both to recognise each other.
Password turned off.
Yes both machines use same password for homegroup and both use workgroup name
So what else is to try?
Thanks
Len


----------

